# little Muskingum river?



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm working in the woodsfield area for a few months and the little Muskingum runs through the property where I'm working. Just curious if anyone knows how the fishing is there. I've heard rumors of muskie smallies and sauger. 
But might be further south


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

I've fished it for muskies down around / below the Monroe Co. / Washington Co. line. Got a couple small ones but some of those holes hold - wait, there are no fish there, forget what I just said!
Pretty little stream, you should take a scenic drive and enjoy the covered bridges along Rt. 26. gm


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Little muskingum can be a tough place to fish. I grew up on SR 26 just a mile from the stream. It offers world class stream Muskie and when fished right one can make a killing on smallmouth. The closer you get to the Ohio the better the fishing. Slow moving crawfish presentations will lure a handful of smallies and an big gold spinnerbait for Muskie. Live bait was my choice about a decade ago and it is about as consistent as you can get on that stream.


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, can't wait till the weather breaks!


----------

